# Holiday Inn to Use Humans as Bed Warmers



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Holiday Inn to Use Humans as Bed Warmers
File this travel tip under "creepy." According to an article from Reuters, Holiday Inn will offer a trial human bed-warming service at three British hotels this month.
"If requested, a willing staff-member at two of the chain's London hotels and one in the northern English city of Manchester will dress in an all-in-one fleece sleeper suit before slipping between the sheets."
Apparently, the " 'innovative' bed-warming method" is a response to Britain's recent cold weather, and the human is meant to act like a giant hot water bottle.

https://intransit.blogs.nytimes.com...hts-holiday-inn-to-use-humans-as-bed-warmers/


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm sure it's not April 1st yet, but...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

That article is TWO years old.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you have a choice of either a man or woman?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, but I think I will pass on this service! :crazy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Howard said:


> Do you have a choice of either a man or woman?


Is there an upcharge for a more attractive one??


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

That story seems to be almost exactly two years old. The original story, I think, appeared on January 21, 2010 on Sky News' website.

It's on dozens of sites, though never with anything more specific or in depth than the report above. There's nary a single mention of it on Holiday Inn's sites.

Sounds like a subject for Snopes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is there an upcharge for a more attractive one??


Heck I don't mind unless it's a hot blonde with big bosoms then I'd say fine, come into bed with me.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I know of several seedy hotels that offer this same service.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

But wouldn't this be the same thing as having sex?


----------



## Othelo (Jan 7, 2012)

Sixty years ago my grand parent (a foreingner who just arrived to the country) arrive to Huancavelica minning center (in the high Andes near 5000 m over sea level) to be the as CBO of the company. That first night being at a very low temperature the attendant offer him to put a "chola caliente" (something like a hot indian girl) in bed, and my grand father refused so surprised as upset. The scene repeated each night after one night the attendant put without his consent the "chola caliente" in the bed. It feels so so good... 
A "chola caliente" was one (or more) hot water bottle under the dubet!!!!


----------

